# My Collection :) Pic heavy



## eyeshadowfreak (Jun 4, 2005)

Updated 4/15 - Will take new pics and post them after I move (in about two weeks)!  Hope to have a new set up cause all my stuff does NOT fit in my traincase anymore!

Here's my inventory breakdown.  They're screenprints of my Excel spreadsheet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lips





Eyes





Face





Brushes






My Traincase









Lip/Eye Pencils, Mascaras









Center part of traincase





Lippie and Skinfinish Side





Lipgloss, Paints, Brow, Fluidliners
Pigment Samples, Loose Powder





Brushes in MAC Brush Clutch





Cabinet with Full Size Pigments, Skincare, Perfumes, and Extras/Backups


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 4, 2005)

I WANT YOUR COLLECTION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## DeBeers8 (Jun 4, 2005)

How long have you been collecting MAC? I love your collection


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 4, 2005)

May I ask what traincase that is?  I REALLY could use one just like that!!!


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_May I ask what traincase that is?  I REALLY could use one just like that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I had to look at mine to see if I could store my l/s like that. Great organization!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 5, 2005)

^ exactly!  I love how your (eyeshadowfreak) lipsticks are stored....that would work perfectly for me (although I already put 12 of mine in a palette, but my collection continues to grow!  LOL)


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

Holy sh*t!

Please tell me that you're a MUA! Otherwise I'll have to kill you...*justkiddin*


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To answer all your questions:

Hmm, lemme think - I started really building my collection in March 03.  Til then, I had two MAC lippies - X-Pose and Sequin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The traincase is made by TZ Case.  I ordered it online here: http://shop.store.yahoo.com/mmart54106/conewarca.html

There are a couple other online stores that sell it, but she's the least expensive and free shipping with UPS Ground or Global Priority Mail.  I searched EVERYWHERE to find a case like that one for my lippies before I relented and ordered it.  Worth every penny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a new MUA.  I just started freelancing after months of procrastination


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh wow thats an awesome collection


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

That's awesome!!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

WoW...really great collection. I love that traincase


----------



## user4 (Sep 4, 2005)

im jealous!!! lol. is that the mac traincase btw?


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice collection!  Love the traincase, looks like you have everything organized to a tee!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 9, 2005)

Holy poo,share?


----------



## anuy (Sep 15, 2005)

i LOVE that caseeee!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 15, 2005)

how much money have have got, that you buy so much...I'm jealous...


----------



## Joke (Sep 15, 2005)

Very pretty! I could look at it forever! And also: great idea with those excels!


----------



## anuy (Sep 17, 2005)

i just HAD to get the traincase. is it a tz-07?


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_im jealous!!! lol. is that the mac traincase btw?_

 
Nope - not MAC.  It's a TZ Case.  I like the MAC one, but it's not a practical, I think.  It's really about preference


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i just HAD to get the traincase. is it a tz-07?_

 
It's awesome.  I had the Sephora one, but this one is soooo much better!

Not sure the exact model no but here's where I got mine:
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/mmart54106/conewarca.html

No shipping, no tax


----------



## MAC::MAY (Sep 20, 2005)

where did you get your traincase from? thanks! wonderful collection!


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow!!!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

This collection is just too nice


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2005)

wow...


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome! I'm in awe of your 15-pans and lipglasses. Lipgloss heaven!


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 14, 2006)

Great collection, and I LOVE how organized you are with those spreadsheets!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you sooo much for posting the spreadsheets - I'm nosy and love looking at stuff like that. I'm still trying to nail down the format for my own.  Very, very nice collection.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 15, 2006)

omg!!! this collection is MASSIVE!


----------

